# What does your diet look like when you are on a cut?



## PaulyV2016 (Oct 14, 2016)

Just looking to see what people's diets look like when they go on a cut.

Does it change much from when you are on a bulk? i.e. less portions of what you usually eat? or do you change everything for example swapping fattier red meats to white meats like fish etc?

Interested to know what people's structure of a calorie deficit diet would look like day to day on a cut.

I'm currently hitting around 1500 cals per day 166g Protein 100g Carbs 50g Fats and so far in the past two / three weeks since eating 1500 calories managed to lose 5lbs, so slowly getting there but enjoying it so it's not too painful seeing as before I never concentrated on my nutrition at all.

Curious to know what others would eat in a day for some fresh ideas.

Thanks.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

I eat 500 below maintenance. Eat whatever i like though and track it with my fitness pal. Have lost 2.5 stone this way, so see no need to change anything. If i want to eat more, i'll do more cardio. Tried low carb for 2 weeks, it f**kin killed me. Felt like shite. Never again. I need carbs.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Primarily a combination of smaller portions and removing the 250-350 kcal per day I'd usually have in the form of a cake or desert.


----------



## PaulyV2016 (Oct 14, 2016)

shauny13 said:


> I eat 500 below maintenance. Eat whatever i like though and track it with my fitness pal. Have lost 2.5 stone this way, so see no need to change anything. If i want to eat more, i'll do more cardio. Tried low carb for 2 weeks, it f**kin killed me. Felt like shite. Never again. I need carbs.


 So when you eat whatever you like you just make sure you are going by the "IIFYM" method?

2.5 Stone lost that pretty awesome. I suppose I am not really trying to worry so much about the numbers in terms of weight but more how I am looking in the mirror when trying to cut but obviously seeing my weight going down and hitting my protein numbers I am hopefully losing fat.

What was low carbs for you <50g? Not sure I could go lower than 100g because like you said it would most probably kill me also but then again I have never tried so couldn't say. I make sure to hit cardio in every session that I go to the gym for around 15-20 minutes each time which I know is benefitting me a lot.


----------



## PaulyV2016 (Oct 14, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Primarily a combination of smaller portions and removing the 250-350 kcal per day I'd usually have in the form of a cake or desert.


 Yeah I am pretty bad for having a sweet tooth never took into detail how many calories the most simplest things could have and to think when I would have 2-3 of them in one go that they would total up to 300+ kcals. Why does sugary stuff have to taste so good. I mean I could easily be a chicken & rice guy but things like chocolate mini rolls and cherry bakewells were put on this earth for a reason..to be eaten!

This is what I was like before my cut anyway, I haven't cracked "yet" after 3 weeks into a cut :lol: I would say I am fairly strong at resisting treats.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

start 300 kcal under and work towards 500kcal basically dropping Kcals when i stall. then introduce cardio to keep things moving. have been known to keep carbs to a minimum on non training days.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I eat whatever I want as long as the protein and calories are in range. I get brilliant results doing this.

Fvck IF, carb cycling, keto etc. etc.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

PaulyV2016 said:


> Yeah I am pretty bad for having a sweet tooth never took into detail how many calories the most simplest things could have and to think when I would have 2-3 of them in one go that they would total up to 300+ kcals. Why does sugary stuff have to taste so good. I mean I could easily be a chicken & rice guy but things like chocolate mini rolls and cherry bakewells were put on this earth for a reason..to be eaten!
> 
> This is what I was like before my cut anyway, I haven't cracked "yet" after 3 weeks into a cut :lol: I would say I am fairly strong at resisting treats.


 If you plan to have things like I do there is zero problem with it. In fact it makes it easier for me to eat a higher calorie diet, so it's arguably functional as well as obviously enjoyable.

Not having things like cakes when I focus on fat loss for a while means I appreciate them more when they're reintroduced too.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Half day eating with caution, half day starving like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

PaulyV2016 said:


> Just looking to see what people's diets look like when they go on a cut.
> 
> Does it change much from when you are on a bulk? i.e. less portions of what you usually eat? or do you change everything for example swapping fattier red meats to white meats like fish etc?
> 
> ...


 What do you weigh?


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

Began dieting down 9 days ago and I am down 6.6 lbs so far. 3,000 calories currently (dropping to 2800 tomorrow) with 300g of protein on training days and prioritising carbs over fats. Non training days calories may drop slightly depending on how I look and feel in the gym.

Typical Training day diet looks like:

Pre workout meal 8am: 200g chicken breast and 60g of oats with a chopped banana (approx 100g) with 100g of low fat natural yoghurt and cinnamon and ginger.

Train 9-11

Post workout meal 11am: 2 Cinnamon and raisin bagels with 200g of chicken breast and approx 10g of utterly butterly low calorie s**t.

1pm: 500g sweet potato with 200g chicken breast

3:30pm: 175g 5% lean beef mince with 50g cauliflower and broccoli (combined weight).

5:30pm: 175g 5% lean beef mince with 50g cauliflower and broccoli (combined weight).

7:30pm 150g 5% lean beef mince with 100g kale.

pre bed 10pm: 4 Large Boiled Eggs


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Marcus-d said:


> Began dieting down 9 days ago and I am down 6.6 lbs so far. 3,000 calories currently (dropping to 2800 tomorrow)


 Not sure why you're planning to cut calories further with weight loss like that? I'd stick at 3,000 kcal for now if I were you.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Same stuff just less generally though.

today:

1 egg 4 whites scrambled

200g mixed berries (strawberries/blueberries/raspberries) 25g granola with 225g arla low fat Greek yogurt

Cod (usually with peas but I ran out)

2x Alpen cereal bars

cinnamon n raisin bagel with 15g PB and a tiny of jam to kill the dryness

just about to leave for the gym where I'll drink peptopro and dextrin (1 scoop each)

and I've already made my main meal for after which is chicken breasts baked in tin of chopped tomatoes with chorizo and smoked paprika with a 250g pack of Tilda rice nomnomnom.

looks like a fair whack but it's only 2000kcals


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Not sure why you're planning to cut calories further with weight loss like that? I'd stick at 3,000 kcal for now if I were you.


 I've got 7 weeks until my holiday, so looking to maximise fat loss.


----------



## PaulyV2016 (Oct 14, 2016)

Marcus-d said:


> Began dieting down 9 days ago and I am down 6.6 lbs so far. 3,000 calories currently (dropping to 2800 tomorrow) with 300g of protein on training days and prioritising carbs over fats. Non training days calories may drop slightly depending on how I look and feel in the gym.
> 
> Typical Training day diet looks like:
> 
> ...


 Is that what you roughly have the same everyday because I would love to know where you buy your chicken and lean beef mince from because I thought I was spending alot on food with just 200g chicken a day (having it everyday and then working the overall cost for the month) and lean beef mince. How many grams of carbs you getting roughly a day and is it just coming from you oats and bagels? (discounting the veggies).


----------



## PaulyV2016 (Oct 14, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Same stuff just less generally though.
> 
> today:
> 
> ...


 *"Cod (usually with peas but I ran out)" *I think that's the worst possible that can happen when you run out of peas, I literally make sure I have peas in everything I have, Stir fry, Rice, Pasta the list could go on.. can never go wrong with peas in any meal.

*" chicken breasts baked in tin of chopped tomatoes with chorizo and smoked paprika with a 250g pack of Tilda rice"* that sounds amazing might have to try that one time.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

30g whey and 25g peanut butter

250g sirloin steak, 110g broccoli and 10g butter

250g chicken breast and 125g asparagus

30g whey and 25g peanut butter

50g cashews


----------



## kcutz (Jan 5, 2017)

@DLTBB looks about 1300 kcals. I really struggle to get that low. 1800 is a struggle on a cut. Any tips that don't involve stimulants?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

kcutz said:


> @DLTBB looks about 1300 kcals. I really struggle to get that low. 1800 is a struggle on a cut. Any tips that don't involve stimulants?


 It's 2000 calories with 211 P, 111 F and sub 35 C.


----------



## kcutz (Jan 5, 2017)

DLTBB said:


> It's 2000 calories with 211 P, 111 F and sub 35 C.


 Myfitnesspal says different.

protein for example...

30g Whey - 23.5g

PB - 7.4g x 2

250g Sirloin 50.5g

250g Breast - 56g

30g Whey - 23.5g

50g Cashews - 8.9g

Total 177.4g Protein

am I missing something as it's s fair bit off ?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

PaulyV2016 said:


> *"Cod (usually with peas but I ran out)" *I think that's the worst possible that can happen when you run out of peas, I literally make sure I have peas in everything I have, Stir fry, Rice, Pasta the list could go on.. can never go wrong with peas in any meal.
> 
> *" chicken breasts baked in tin of chopped tomatoes with chorizo and smoked paprika with a 250g pack of Tilda rice"* that sounds amazing might have to try that one time.


 Petit pois are decent, 100g is reasonably filling and only 90kcals.

chicken was immense it done me and the missus tonight and there's enough left to feed us again plus our two girls for tomorrow's tea


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

kcutz said:


> Myfitnesspal says different.
> 
> protein for example...
> 
> ...


 Brands not specified the meat was weighed pre cooked. And some spices/oil not listed.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

15 egg whites cooked in One spoon coconut oil

300 gms of chicken breast (Before cooking) cooked in one spoon Desi Ghee

2 medium bowl Rice

500Ml low fat milk

2 chapatti with Vegetables and yogurt.

One serving of Pineapple or Papaya


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

anabolik said:


> I eat whatever I want as long as the protein and calories are in range. I get brilliant results doing this.
> 
> Fvck IF, carb cycling, keto etc. etc.


 I lost 5 stone doing it this way.


----------



## Filthee (Jan 19, 2016)

First Meal (at noon): Refined Oat (100g) + Quark (or Skye Yogurt) + 1 scoop whey + 20g Almonds. Mix it all in a bowl and add some water and you're good to go. Looks like a meal out of the matrix but actually tastes really nice. Sometimes I'll switch the almonds for a couple tablespoons of Nat. Peanut Butter.

Workout around 2pm

PWO: 2 scoops of whey + 6 to 8 egg whites (I buy these of Bulk Powders)

4;30-5pm: Chicken Breast + Brown Rice + Green Beans (or some other green veg)

Dinner (usually around 8pm): Chicken Breast or Fish + Green Veg

Post dinner snack: 2 tablespoons of Nat. Peanut Butter (If you're a PB fan like me: Get some Pip and Nut Natural Peanut Butter and just keep it in the fridge. After a couple days it hardens up from the cold and just eat a couple table spoons like ice cream. Kills any cravings I have for late night carbs)


----------



## PaulyV2016 (Oct 14, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> What do you weigh?


 @Sparkey weighed this morning at 165lbs / 74.8kg


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

PaulyV2016 said:


> @Sparkey weighed this morning at 165lbs / 74.8kg


 So 1650 calories is the maximum lowest calories you should go, that's 10 x body weight in lbs.

If your resistance training 3 - 4 times a week plus cardio this should be more like 12 - 14 x.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

DLTBB said:


> It's 2000 calories with 211 P, 111 F and sub 35 C.


 What will you run that with mate just test? Starting a cut and have no idea of my maintenance cals? Cheers. Once used fitness pal. I'm a idiot and found it hard to use lol


----------



## PaulyV2016 (Oct 14, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> So 1650 calories is the maximum lowest calories you should go, that's 10 x body weight in lbs.
> 
> If your resistance training 3 - 4 times a week plus cardio this should be more like 12 - 14 x.


 @Sparkey Will take that on board cheers. As I mentioned before I was hitting 1500 kcals a day, so would the 150 kcal diff to 1650 make a lot of difference or would it be the same benefit when going through a cut but I would just be more satiety throughout the day?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

PaulyV2016 said:


> @Sparkey Will take that on board cheers. As I mentioned before I was hitting 1500 kcals a day, so would the 150 kcal diff to 1650 make a lot of difference or would it be the same benefit when going through a cut but I would just be more satiety throughout the day?


 If your weight training plus cardio 1650 is still too low IMHO.

Going too low will initially show weight loss but you probably will lose muscle and weight loss will eventually stall, you'll also quickly feel like sh1t.

Doing extreme cardio on very low calories is unhealthy, you body will shut down important hormone functions just to be able to carry on.

For example, look at Mo Farah, how skinny is he? and he eats 5k - 8k calories a day.

A diet break is a good idea to allow your body to get used to the new weight loss, if you don't want to do this I would definitely advise a good cheat meal on a weekly basis.


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

kcutz said:


> Myfitnesspal says different.
> 
> protein for example...
> 
> ...


 Your not including trace protein carbs etc from veg


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Enda said:


> Your not including trace protein carbs etc from veg


 To be fair I'd have a job explaining the fat (and therefore calorie) total from what was posted but it sounds there's other oil not listed.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> *So 1650 calories is the maximum lowest calories you should go, that's 10 x body weight in lbs.*
> 
> If your resistance training 3 - 4 times a week plus cardio this should be more like 12 - 14 x.


 Says who?

As long as you're in a deficit and losing at a steady rate I don't see how you come to that conclusion


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

PaulyV2016 said:


> Is that what you roughly have the same everyday because I would love to know where you buy your chicken and lean beef mince from because I thought I was spending alot on food with just 200g chicken a day (having it everyday and then working the overall cost for the month) and lean beef mince. How many grams of carbs you getting roughly a day and is it just coming from you oats and bagels? (discounting the veggies).


 My food bill is approx £300-£350 a month. I just buy meat from aldi now. The quality is good and it's fresher than other supermarkets as well as being cheaper. Carbs there are 300g a day. Carb sources are: oats, banana, bagels and sweet potato. I do rotate foods but hit same macronutrients more or less. For example I may have cereal instead of bagels or rice instead of sweet potato. As calories come down I'll pull from carbs in post post workout meal which is the one containing 500g sweet potato.


----------

